# cougar 8000f range report



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, I took my newly purchased Beretta Cougar 8000f to the range today to shoot it for the first time.

Pretty impressive... Compared to my 92, the recoil on the cougar had a little more punch to it. It took me a few rounds to get use to it. Once I got use to the recoil I was able to pull off a nice little grouping. I'd say a good 3 inch group with about 30 or so rounds. The one thing wasn't very much fun was the Temp insde the range...jesus, it was 25 degrees in the firing range itself. Since the range is inside, they have to filter the air inside the range with outside air. I'll put it this way...when I got to the range, it was snowing pretty good outside. My fingers felt like ice after reloading about 50 rounds into the mags....Shooting gloves are now top priority.

anyway... 2 thumbs up for the cougar! I love it! :smt023 :smt023


----------



## CougarKeeper (Feb 24, 2006)

js, just checking, are you familiar with the care and lube of the central block on a Cougar. That nub that engages the barrel for the rotation should be lubed pretty good and all will run fine. Sometimes first time Cougar owners are not familiar with that. I use Breakfree CLP on my 8045 and have owned a 8040 Inox and 8000L. The PX4 gets the same type of treatment for its central block.

... just checking...

gary


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

CougarKeeper said:


> js, just checking, are you familiar with the care and lube of the central block on a Cougar. That nub that engages the barrel for the rotation should be lubed pretty good and all will run fine. Sometimes first time Cougar owners are not familiar with that. I use Breakfree CLP on my 8045 and have owned a 8040 Inox and 8000L. The PX4 gets the same type of treatment for its central block.
> 
> ... just checking...
> 
> gary


I field stripped it the first day I had it and used Breakfree CLP on it. When taking it apart I noticed that there wasn't very much lube at all on or around the central block. I oiled that area pretty well, I figured that it would need a little extra due to the rotating barrel and I knew that central the block played a pretty important role.

I bought it from Gander Mtn. and before I took a trip to the range I wanted to make sure that it was oiled pretty well. It's a good thing I field stripped it, there was hardly any oil at all, pretty dry.


----------



## CougarKeeper (Feb 24, 2006)

I usually put only a drop or two along the rails and slide, but have always left a pretty heavy film on the central block and the channel on the barrel. I had a few FTF/E with my 8040 Inox and I believe that it was because I had not lubed the block as well as I should have. Never had any problems with the 8045, which was my first Cougar and didn't have any more with the 8045 when I lubed a bit heavier. The stainless seemed to really need it more than the standard steels. 

Wann have fun... shoot a Cougar strong hand only and watch the pistol rotate on recoil. Unlike the 92's that just come straight up the Cougar will rotate your wrist a bit... Its a Cougar Thing!

gary


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

CougarKeeper said:


> I usually put only a drop or two along the rails and slide, but have always left a pretty heavy film on the central block and the channel on the barrel.


I make sure that I lube the block every time I field strip and clean. Pictured below is the central brock...












CougarKeeper said:


> Wann have fun... shoot a Cougar strong hand only and watch the pistol rotate on recoil. Unlike the 92's that just come straight up the Cougar will rotate your wrist a bit... Its a Cougar Thing!
> 
> gary


I tried it yesterday at the range... All I can say is.... weird! There was a slight twist in my wrist, I also shot lower when just using the strong hand(right).


----------

